# Ibanez RG7680-LTD1 p0rn0 (56k FTL)



## loktide (Jun 22, 2007)

hi guys!

after some requests about this guitar, i finally stopped beeing lazy for a few seconds and took a few shots of my beloved rg7680. It is basically a rg7620 with a 27" scale, dimarzio blaze PUs, and probably the most awesome finish ibanez has made  
I bought this guitar on early 2002 in Kiel, Germany, for 1400 (approx 1800 USD). AFAIK it's a limited edition, hence the '-LTD1', but i have absolutely no idea how much were built. I've seen that Marcel Coen, the guitarist from sun caged, used to have the exact same guitar, and other than that i met another dude here in stuttgart that had the same guitar but with a fixed bridge and a more grey/greenish finish. 

Enough of the talk! here's the promised guitar p0rn:




















































and last but not least......







glow in the dark binding + inlays FTW 






























that was it! 

hoped you enjoyed it. 

I do... 

...every fucking day


----------



## Cancer (Jun 22, 2007)

That's sweet


----------



## Jarrett (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 22, 2007)

whoa



see Ibanez has stopped making cool guitars, that thing rules.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 22, 2007)

...well let this be a lesson to me

"be careful what you wish for"

GASGASGAS


----------



## loktide (Jun 22, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> ...well let this be a lesson to me
> 
> "be careful what you wish for"
> 
> GASGASGAS


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Jun 22, 2007)

No kidding. That's got to be the nicest RG 76xx out there..


----------



## skinhead (Jun 22, 2007)

I just fucking love it! Me encanta!

Purple fetish


----------



## Shawn (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice, great pics too!


----------



## Blexican (Jun 22, 2007)

Holy shit. I love the 7620, and was planning on getting one and swapping necks with a baritone...but I could just try to find one of these now.


----------



## loktide (Jun 22, 2007)

you would more likely find a rg1077 or a rg2077...

also baritone 76xx's


----------



## yevetz (Jun 22, 2007)

Great guitar !!!

Congrats


----------



## Krunch (Jun 22, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 22, 2007)

she looks bloody amazing......wouldnt mind havin that one instead of my 1077, lol. love the color and the glow in the dark factor more, lol.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 22, 2007)

Out-MFING-standing. Ive coveted that guitar for some time now.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice! I've never seen that model. The glow in the dark stuff is a nice touch. I bet it's handy on stage.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 22, 2007)

Guitars that glow in the dark are indeed metal. 

Why couldn't Ibanez ever put that spendid instrument into production? 

I want one.


----------



## Nats (Jun 22, 2007)

the glow in the dark is freakin awesome. nice guitar


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 22, 2007)

It's official. Ibanez is nuts for not making this a production model.

Purple = one of the best colors for a guitar -- IF done in the right shade (this is the right shade).


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 22, 2007)

that glow in the dark jizz is fuckin awesome!!


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 22, 2007)

Damn I gotta get one of them for me!


----------



## loktide (Jun 22, 2007)

I've only heard from people in europe with this guitar.

-ME
-this other dude i met with the fixed bridge one
-marcel coenen (i think he's dutch)
-some italian who ownes one ans was asking for production details some time ago, i think it was at the jemsite forums or something

the only thing i remember is one dude saying that ibanez always produces in lots of 12... any info on this guitar would be appreciated, as i haven't been able to find much about it


----------



## Eric (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/18035-rg-7680-ltd1-spec-needed-2.html

New Page 0


----------



## loktide (Jun 22, 2007)

7Strings said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/18035-rg-7680-ltd1-spec-needed-2.html
> 
> New Page 0



wow, dude. Thanks a lot!

I thought the PUs were Blaze's, though. I took them out once, but the only thing they say is: "DiMarzio USA" FTL. 
Can anyone confirm about the "DiMarzio Custom 7" pickups!?


----------



## Eric (Jun 22, 2007)

NP dude. 

I'm pretty sure that they are Custom 7s and they are the same ones in the 7620s and even my RG7CT.

Awesome guitar bro. Truly amazing.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 22, 2007)

Awesome - that binding and inlays that glow rock!!


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 23, 2007)

awesome guitar


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 23, 2007)

thats hot.love the colour,AND IT GLOWS yeaaaaaa


----------



## Michael (Jun 23, 2007)

Fuckin' sick.


----------



## nienturi (Jun 23, 2007)

Yay! Wonderful photos dude


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jun 23, 2007)

I never thought I'd actually like a purple guitar...That thing is just too amazing. GLOW IN THE DARK FTW!!!


----------



## loktide (Jun 23, 2007)

nienturi said:


> Yay! Wonderful photos dude



nice sig, dude! 
Zappa rules.


----------



## Kotex (Jun 23, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice. From my understanding the RG7680 was a prototype for the RG1077XL. I've only ever seen them in that reddish purple that you have, or mostly in the greenish blue. I think Drew has said in the past he used to know a guy with one. As for how many were made, I haven't got a clue, though Ibanez usually does work in multiples of 12 as you say. I've only ever seen one example of the RG7681 fixed bridge, the one pictured on Ibanez Register.


----------



## RgAscendant (Jun 24, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------



## saffron shrimp (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## JPMDan (Feb 26, 2008)

maybe it's just me but it's just another 1077/2077 just purple with glow in the dark stuff


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats exactly what it is.

They were built so FujiGen could figure out the kinks and/or any potential problems with building production baritone guitars with trems.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 26, 2008)

Puuuuuurple


----------



## unconventional (Feb 27, 2008)

Where do you guys get these necks and bodies? Or are these custom made? WTF? FTW that thing is the cats nuts


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 27, 2008)

Holy Shit! That is awesome!!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 27, 2008)

unconventional said:


> Where do you guys get these necks and bodies? Or are these custom made? WTF? FTW that thing is the cats nuts



*cough*



metalfiend666 said:


> Very nice. From my understanding the RG7680 was a prototype for the RG1077XL. I've only ever seen them in that reddish purple that you have, or mostly in the greenish blue. I think Drew has said in the past he used to know a guy with one. As for how many were made, I haven't got a clue, though Ibanez usually does work in multiples of 12 as you say. I've only ever seen one example of the RG7681 fixed bridge, the one pictured on Ibanez Register.





Stitch said:


> Thats exactly what it is.
> 
> They were built so FujiGen could figure out the kinks and/or any potential problems with building production baritone guitars with trems.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 27, 2008)

I.......MUST........STEAL IT!!!!!


----------



## budda (Feb 27, 2008)

i like it cuz its NOT BLACK and it gloes in the fuckin dark! win!!!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 27, 2008)

:fap:


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 5, 2008)

Im going to steal your guitar...






Nah im kidding 










OR AM I!!!






Nice as man, enjoy it!


----------

